# Bill C-21 Canada is Going After Your Red Ryder BB Gun



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello to all,

Looks like socialist Trudeau (Canada) is going off the deep end with gun laws - check this out:






Crazy situation, to say the least. Don't let that happen in the US.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

We are surrounded by idiots and their ilk.


----------

